# Holiday Week Blues



## WoodCore (Dec 18, 2018)

So far it's not looking like a great holiday weather week. Great Lakes runner this Fri/Sat and the chance for another post X-mas but maybe a New Years storm, a big one. It's not quite there yet but I like the way it's been trending especially the latest GFS. Regardless, still to far out to say for sure but you can always hope.


----------



## Glenn (Dec 19, 2018)

Looks like it may cool down after the Friday/early Saturday "event". At least the snow making ponds will be full. 

Wondering if the early season snow and cold temps helped with the Christmas week bookings.


----------



## jimk (Dec 21, 2018)

We’ve had a couple of poorly timed heavy rains on the last two Fridays.  Many mid-Atlantic ski areas are struggling to get open.  I haven’t been out skiing yet :-(   Trying to keep up other fitness activities.  Wash DC area recently broke all-time record for annual rainfall.  If the heavy moisture pattern continues and we get some colder temps things could get better, but until then it will be a:


----------



## NYDB (Dec 22, 2018)

Another thaw /rain / refreeze on 12/28 too?  I better bring an extra bottle of bourbon next week


----------

